# Boiling hops for flavour



## heshtek (18/6/14)

I dry hopped a kit brew with some Amarillo hops and tasted it for the first time last night. OMFG it was good and now I want to make another brew with even more hoppy flavour in it. I was thinking of boiling some hops in a little DME to achieve this. As I'm adding this to a kit I suppose extra bitterness is not really important just more hop flavour. Would I be correct in assuming that if I boil some hops for say, 5 minutes then I would be getting lots more hop flavour and not much bitterness? Or is this a waste of time and should just be adding more hops in to the 'dry hopping' stage?


----------



## Three Sheets (18/6/14)

heshtek said:


> I dry hopped a kit brew with some Amarillo hops and tasted it for the first time last night. OMFG it was good and now I want to make another brew with even more hoppy flavour in it. I was thinking of boiling some hops in a little DME to achieve this. As I'm adding this to a kit I suppose extra bitterness is not really important just more hop flavour. Would I be correct in assuming that if I boil some hops for say, 5 minutes then I would be getting lots more hop flavour and not much bitterness? Or is this a waste of time and should just be adding more hops in to the 'dry hopping' stage?


Correct. I just did a Coopers kit with centennial. 10 mins and 0. Did a Tooheys kit with POR with 10m . A little bit of bitterness will come from these boils but mostly flavour. No bitterness from dry hopping.


----------



## manticle (18/6/14)

Spot on. Use 100g dme per L water. Bring the lot to the boil, boil 5 mins then chuck your hops in for another 5.


----------



## Dan Pratt (18/6/14)

for a nice flavor combo.....Amarillo & Centennial! :icon_drool2:

There is a bunch of them but lately, that's been my favorite.


----------



## lukiferj (18/6/14)

Three Sheets said:


> Correct. I just did a Coopers kit with centennial. 10 mins and 0. Did a Tooheys kit with POR with 10m . A little bit of bitterness will come from these boils but mostly flavour. No bitterness from dry hopping.


Not 100% true. You won't get add any IBUs from dry hopping but there are other things in hops that add bitterness apart from alpha acids and dry hopping will add some bitterness.

Anyhoo, back on topic. As others have said, this will do wonders for your beer. It's a slippery slope


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/6/14)

manticle said:


> Spot on. Use 100g dme per L water. Bring the lot to the boil, boil 5 mins then chuck your hops in for another 5.


On top of that you can boil for 15mins and add another lot of hops at 5min before you stop thd boil.

And you can add more at 1min before you stop boiling.

NOTE: Hops are best boiled in a malt liqour.


----------



## fattox (19/6/14)

One of the nicest beers I had was a kit beer, probably the second beer I did - if memory serves correctly:

1 tin of Thomas Coopers Heritage Lager
1/4 tin of Morgan's Caramalt
Boiled for 15 mins, then 20g each of Citra and Mosaic steeped for 5-10 mins. Topped up as usual with kit instructions, and using US05 yeast. Bloody fantastic beer


----------

